# Stunning Cocobolo on a Gent



## greenmtnguy (Mar 8, 2013)

Cocobolo burl on a Gent with CA finish. Some I had and another piece on a trade with burls or bust. Next up is the same style pen in Amboyna burl.

[attachment=20100]
[attachment=20101]
[attachment=20102]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 8, 2013)

That my friend is a DAMNED fine looking pen. The only thing better looking than the wood is the fit and finish. Excellent job on the CA finish. 
Scott


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 8, 2013)

Agreed


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 8, 2013)

Couldn't find an icon that says "What They Said", but yeah. That is stunning.:hatsoff:


----------



## Mintman (Mar 8, 2013)

Fantastic pen! Beautiful wood and fantastic fit and finish!


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow that looks great and shiny like glass. I got some cocobola from Burls or Bust too... I cant wait!


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 9, 2013)

Now, that is a real beauty Alton!
Great Form, Fit and Finish with a nice choice of plating and kit to really show of a great looking piece of timber.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Hubert (Mar 9, 2013)

If you were in woodworking class at school that would be an A++. WOW


----------



## BurlsorBust (Mar 12, 2013)

That's unreal Alton. Killer job. My schedule has been crap, but I'll get you that large block as promised and some kindwood next week. Send me your address again please.


----------



## tnhunter (Mar 17, 2013)

SWEET. Super nice finish!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 18, 2013)

Ditto the above praise. An exceptional job!


----------

